# have you got the International Space Station on your eclipse photos?



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2017)

Apparently the ISS photobombed the eclipse:

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/international-space-station-photobombed-solar-eclipse-cosmic-104948323.html


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2017)

Cool. 8)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 22, 2017)

One had to be at the right place at the right time.

The attached image shows the path of that particular ISS transit. I couldn't figure out how to overlay the path of the actual eclipse, but we've seen it enough in the past few days to visualize it, it's easy to see that the intersection would be pretty small.

Kudos to the photographer who obviously planned this very well in advance. Very cool photos.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2017)

NorbR said:


> I couldn't figure out how to overlay the path of the actual eclipse, but we've seen it enough in the past few days to visualize it, it's easy to see that the intersection would be pretty small.



I can do that


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow, timing that would be amazing, not to mention actually capturing it. A very well planned event, or just luck? I don't think it was luck, but with many tens of thousands of photographers, it might be inevitable that some got the photo.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Wow, timing that would be amazing, not to mention actually capturing it. A very well planned event, or just luck? I don't think it was luck, but with many tens of thousands of photographers, it might be inevitable that some got the photo.



Joel Kowsky is a NASA photographer and he used a special 1500fps high speed camera, definitely planned for this one!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Ok so can anyone please explain why a 1500 frame rate was needed? Obviously not for the exposure as 1/1500th of a second is pretty fast! 
Is it the transit across the sky? Plenty of people capture it with normal gear! 
Was it simply the time it took to pass in front of the moon? I know it is moving pretty fast, but from memory of watching it a while ago and visualising it passing across a moon sized distance I'm thinking there was a second or so? 
Some one please enlighten me. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, timing that would be amazing, not to mention actually capturing it. A very well planned event, or just luck? I don't think it was luck, but with many tens of thousands of photographers, it might be inevitable that some got the photo.
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Ok so can anyone please explain why a 1500 frame rate was needed? Obviously not for the exposure as 1/1500th of a second is pretty fast!
> Is it the transit across the sky? Plenty of people capture it with normal gear!
> Was it simply the time it took to pass in front of the moon? I know it is moving pretty fast, but from memory of watching it a while ago and visualising it passing across a moon sized distance I'm thinking there was a second or so?
> ...



Hi Graham,

The image is a still from a high speed sequence for video. The frame rate was so they could do a slow motion video of the transit.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nasahqphoto/36671069126/


----------



## Perio (Aug 23, 2017)

Hold on, are you trying to say that ISS exists?? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e-RnKAN9qY

Just kidding


----------

